# Not their latest, but worthy of consideration if on a budget



## CanadianWoodWorks (Dec 29, 2009)

I've had this router for about 10yrs and its still my go to 1/4'' router.

Also I had problems with the guide bushing thing, I think I took it out and use a twist lock plate from lee valley.

But great router, it's funny cause it the ads for the LEIGH m&T jig thing they use this router in the ad.


----------



## Mikeshea (Jun 19, 2007)

This was the first router I ever owned. It was given to me by my father in law. It was about 10 years old and to this day i havnt come across router to even come close to the performance of it. That was until it fell off my workbench last year. When it fell to the ground it broke the handle right off. I saved it so that one day i can make a handle for it and use this router again. THE BEST PLUNGE ROUTER EVER


----------

